# An easy trap out--no ladders!



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

I had a patient with a bee sting--wound up doing a house call to remove his bees which were in a cinderblock wall. He didn't want to kill them, and tried putting a funnel over the crack, which didn't work.

The cinderblock extended about 10 inches above the dirt of his back yard, so I was able to make a tunnel into an old box. I used old drawn comb and some open brood from another hive, and let them get used to the new entrance for a couple of days before inserting the one way trap into the tunnel.

http://s344.photobucket.com/user/drjbennett/slideshow/Trap%20out

Thanks to Mr. Hogan and others who have posted here about this clever and enjoyable technique.

I'll see if I get the queen next week!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I for one am jealous of the fact you can even perform a cutout this time of year! It's because you live where you live.
Try one here at this time.... not!








Good job BTW.


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

Trade some heat for rain?


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I for one am jealous of the fact you can even perform a cutout this time of year! It's because you live where you live.
> Try one here at this time.... not!
> View attachment 8978
> 
> ...


I second this. There are two cutouts waiting for me already, and there is 13" of snow on the ground. We're not even close to cutout time.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cub, 
We have five removals and two trap outs lined up in the Spring from last years overflow. Thankfully they are all located in heated residential homes. Maybe the cold we have right now won't affect them as much.

I hear it's real bad out there as far as drought conditions jf. I wonder if we can truck all our snow that way? lol
Hope you guys get relief soon.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

With the cone setup is the queen expected to follow the bees through the cone also , I wouldn't have thought she would leave the brood . Also how long does it normally take once the cone is in place .


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

My understanding is that a frame containing open brood will force the queen to come and investigate to make sure she is the only queen. The tunnel was left open for a few days, so if I'm lucky, she has already been caught in the box, and laying eggs. If I don't find her, I can remove the cone, and try to lure her out again. Eventually, she is starved out, and she stays or leaves. I'm counting on beginner's luck!


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Very interesting , I learned of a old broken down deserted house that has bees in it and I'm hoping there our kind of bees ! and I can do a trap out this spring .Do you try to save any of the comb from there nest or just introduce frames of your own with emerging brood etc.


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

You might want to google Hogan Bee Trap or check Youtube for examples of cutouts or trapping techniques.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

jfb58 said:


> You might want to google Hogan Bee Trap or check Youtube for examples of cutouts or trapping techniques.


Or, just send me an e-mail and I will send you a 12 page document that explains it all, with photos of traps in progress. No charge, and no salesman will call. HA!!!!! Glad to help.

cchoganjr [email protected]


----------

